# Help!!



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

I had my fog light housing melted... One bulb is completely melted and the other is on its way... I recently gapped my spark plugs to .039 on Wednesday. I put in aftermarket yellow bulbs off eBay in and the lenses tinted about 3 months ago. Would tapping my spark plugs overload the fog light bulbs and melt them? The first picture is the driver side that is melted to **** and back. the second one still turns on but is melting the housing around it.. can anyone enlighten me??


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What bulbs size are you using. Not much help can be done with the housing. Gonna need to replace those. Im sure gapping the spark plugs has nothing to do with this. I tried using bulbs from ebay and they kept burning out in less than a month on me. I now have Hella Optilux Yellow bulbs and no issues.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The plugs and the bulbs are 100% gen-u-wine co-inky-dink. Them thar bulbs drew too much powah, and done gone melted yer housin! 

If yer a-wantin JDM yeller fogs, best is to be runnin stock bulbs with yeller film on it. JDM tyte, yo, and no a-burning them thar housins!


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> What bulbs size are you using.


I'm not sure what wattage they were either way too high or way too low, when I looked I couldn't find the stock Cruze's wattage rating. What's your watt rating on your new ones?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Back to serious, stock H8 is 35 watts. H8 bulbs are pretty junky for output. Not much can be done to improve power without swapping in another housing with something like a H11 that is 55 watts. A wiring upgrade would be needed to run any 55 watt bulbs in appropriate housings.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

I might say ****-it and just get the LED strips now. I see em for $70-130 on ebay.. Anyone think the $70 ones would give me a problem?


----------

